# Impossible question - when to go to West Coast



## 119060 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi

Looking to take kids (pre school) to West coast for two weeks - primarily to beaches - can anyone give advice on best time to go weather wise? Not sure if west coast has a quirky micro climate in respect of rain?

Abviously 2 weeks of rain can not be predicted but is not desireable.

Many thanks in advance

Andrew


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Holidaying in Ireland has the risk that you may get rain - lots of it!

If you are lucky you may also get some glorious weather.
It is a bit of a lottery. As some people say we have four seasons
in Ireland and sometimes we get all four on the same day!

Subject to the warning my recommendation would be late June. 
Say last two weeks in June. Late June is before main tourist
season and things are not so crowded. It is also around
Summer Solstice and days are at their longest.

Second to that I would suggest the first two weeks in July.

After that pick any time June July or August except 
the first two weeks in August when things get a bit hectic.

Some times there are quirky things with the weather.
If you are on the beaches at the very westernmost part
and before the rain clouds coming in from the Atlantic hit the 
mountains you can get little pockets where there is less rain.

Example of that. Last year we were in Cleggan, Co Galway
and we got mainly dry weather for a week whilst at the same time
Galway city which is only 25 miles away had heavy rain
for several days. (Check the locations on Google Maps)

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

LPDrifter is correct. but I'd nearly say May would be drier than July? although we did get 1 week in August when in Achill... 

but tbh.. it'll rain :lol: 

looks like nice beaches in Cleggan..


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

its usually nice ans sunny when students do their public exams, which in 2009/any year, are pretty much the 1st 2 weeks of june.
but dont hold your breath regarding irish weather as the only thing they can predict with any certainty, is RAIN


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We went in May and had rain on and off but the scenery makes up the weather.
The Gap of Dunlow trip on the lakes that look like a mirror and then come down in a Pony and Trap through the Gap and you think you have died and gone to heaven. :lol: 
It is all the county side where they made the film Ryans Daughter.
Deadmans Island just go you will love it what ever the weather.
Mavis


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Agreed with the above.

We don't have many campsites in County Galway

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/galway/galway.html

We also have Gorteen Bay Caravan park in Roundstone +353 95 35882 Ring as its always full. Beautiful beach, walks,sailing school and kite flying school, good walk into village.
In next cove we have Dogs Bay also caravan park here Tel: +353 95 35895 dont know about this one

Hope this helps.


----------

